# Retina Display sur Ipad.



## fairway (3 Juillet 2010)

Il est presque evident que le RD fera son apparition lors de la prochaine version.

Ce qui me surprend plus, c'est que l'on parle deja d'une revision en fin d'annee. 
Ca ne reste bien sur que de l'hypothetique mais est il concevable qu'une V2 arrive si tot ?

Je l'imaginerai plutot vers mai 2011...


----------



## Pouasson (3 Juillet 2010)

Qui envisage ça? 

Nan, sérieusement hein... c'est pas comme si Apple était juste la marque qui cachait le plus de trucs aux gens...


----------



## fairway (4 Juillet 2010)

Je n'ai pas vu l'Iphone 4 a coté d'un Ipad. Y a t'il une grosse difference de qualité d'image ?


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Juillet 2010)

fairway a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu l'Iphone 4 a coté d'un Ipad. Y a t'il une grosse difference de qualité d'image ?



Oui, la différence est bluffante...
Sur l'iPad tu peux deviner les pixels comme la plupart des écrans... et sur l'iPhone tout est lissé, net, bref c'est vrai que tu as l'impression de lire du papier...

Je serais curieux de voir ça sur iPad car l'écran est vraiment splendide
Ceci dit, faut relativiser car l'iPad possède tout de même un très bon écran.


----------

